# Cages



## VickieB (Aug 12, 2013)

When I first started with my rabbits (last April) I bought 4 30x36 cages  from Tractor Supply. I went with them because they cost less than the Pet Lodge than Orcheln's carried. I was really disappointed in the quality after taking them out of the boxes. I should have sent them right back, but I needed cages, I already had the rabbits and the stores were having to order them since they didn't carry more than one or two at a time. I ordered Pet Lodge for the rest of my cages at a different store. It's amazing the difference in the quality. My TSC cages are now black, look to be rusting in spots and wire is coming off in other spots. The plastic drop pans quickly started sagging, and now will not even fit into the section you slide it into. They usually fall onto the patio under the cage. I bought these cages in April. That was just 4 months ago! Has anyone else had similar problems with their cages. They look so bad in just 4 months that I'm thinking of just replacing them.


----------



## brentr (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, TSC cages are pretty poor.  The best cages & cage material (in my experience) come from Bass Equipment, Klubertanz, or similar cage/wire supplier.  I like being able to get wire rolls and make my cages to my design and desire.


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 12, 2013)

Vickie...I usually build my own cages as I spoil my buns with either 3x4 or 4x4 cages.  I use the 1/2"x1" welded wire with wood frame.  I get the wire in a 100' roll for around $108 it's a 24" height .  I have cages over 5 yrs old with very little sag or rust to them..had to replace some wood here n there but they are still very sound and clean looking. I did have a small TSC cage but ended up throwing it out some time back due to rust/rot.  Cages are not hard to build if you have some power tools( my fav gift to receive) and the time n will to construct them.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree Vickie, they suck.  All of mine are from TSC and have the same problems with them.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 13, 2013)

How long have you had yours, CL?


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 16, 2014)

Tsc cages stink!! They are horrable!!


----------

